# Hcg and pct for deca-test e-dbol



## storge8 (Jan 26, 2011)

hey guys here is my cycle

test e: 500 mg week 1-14
deca : 400 mg week 1-12
dbol : 35 mg day: 1-6

my question is..i got nolvadex and clomid and i've been doing research for a while and i saw that nolvadex isnt really for pct when u use deca..i really need a pct setup for this cycle and i couldnt get a hcg right njow.what happens if i dont use hcg during cycle.bcuz i know that every person recommends hcg when u use deca..so please let me know ith ur advice.thanks


----------



## GMO (Jan 27, 2011)

storge8 said:


> hey guys here is my cycle
> 
> test e: 500 mg week 1-14
> deca : 400 mg week 1-12
> ...



First things first, your Test/Deca ratio is off.  You need to bump your Test up to at least 600mg/wk, preferably to 750mg/wk.  My next advice for you is to get some HCG an begin taking 500iu twice a week.  Then bump that to 1000iu EOD while the test is clearing.  Start Clomid 2 weeks after your last shot of Test at 100/100/75/50


----------



## MDR (Jan 27, 2011)

Great advice^


----------



## storge8 (Jan 27, 2011)

well thanks for the advice..but right now i cant get hcg..so im gona have to take the deca out of this cycle..ill just go with

500 mg test e 1-12 week
dbol  35mg     1-6 wek

clomid for pct still good 100/100/75/50..???


----------



## GMO (Jan 27, 2011)

storge8 said:


> well thanks for the advice..but right now i cant get hcg..so im gona have to take the deca out of this cycle..ill just go with
> 
> 500 mg test e 1-12 week
> dbol  35mg     1-6 wek
> ...



Yes, that should be fine.  Is this your first cycle?


----------



## storge8 (Jan 27, 2011)

yea dude..thats why i dont wanna go too crazy on it..idk if u know anything about hcg but why they say u gotta use hcg when u use deca..???what happens if i dont use..??


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 27, 2011)

hcg is for testicular atrophy and to prevent your balls from complete shutting down making recovery during pct that much harder. i think what you might be thinking about is "deca dick". which is why you should always take test with your deca preferably at almost twice the deca dose. which is why someone mentioned you should increase your test bc your test to deca ratio was off. hcg is not a must when taking deca or test its just recommended to make recovery easier. lots of ppl dont incorporate hcg into their cycles. now what u didnt mention was an AI. def consider adex or aromasin to combat the estrogenic sides of the test but keep in ming if u get prolactin induced gyno then its the deca and u would need caber or prami to combat that. would def not run the cycle without an AI but would without the hcg. thats just me though.


----------

